# singapore cost of living with spouse and 2 childrens



## catch_ani

Hi,
I have job offer in contract basis in singapore with approx 6500SGD. Company is paying for medical insurance.
I am planning to shift with spouse and 2 childrens. One is infant and other is 4 yrs old.
May i know the expenses with family including school fees (local and DPS etc school).
what are rents in tampinis area for 1-2 BRHK flat - furnish/non-furnish?

Please advice.

Regards,
catch


----------

